# MAC G5 BENCH



## arg-ist (Sep 25, 2015)

G5 BENCH


As ı said before there are 2 new  MAC G5 mods on the table.My first worklog  MAC G5 ATX (passive watercooled)  is  finished. I take final photos.I t is time to begin with a new worklog.


1-My first worklog was MAC ATX  (passive watercooled)





















Link MAC G5  ATX  Passive watercooled.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mac-g5-mod-arg-ist.207513/

2. This time again a MAC G5 ,  but  as a  BENCH CASE.


3-And my next worklog  again a MAC G5 … But this time  as a JUMBO  MAC G5  = MAC G5 STACKER


R   MAC G5  STACKER









I want to make a  TRILOGY  with  MAC G5  cases.



This time ı want to make  a different BENCH CASE from this case.

A  combination of aluminum and acrylic.


I will use this case


R1








But  ı wll  use only  back side panel  and the four  handles of the case


R 2







Case tilted


R 3







As a bench  case  there are two ways that  we can use.



1-Handles at front and back panels


R4








2-Handles  at sides

I shall use  it , this way.


R 5








I want to  install  2x360 rads  in to the bulge  of  handles.  And  PSU ,POMP ,HDD  etc . in this case


R 6







As usally, MB on the top,  on a thick plexi, as MB  TRAY .that can be opened  to back.

As ı used  it at my first  BENCH Worklog







And ı wannt  to  mount the video card with a 16X riser  card extender flex. To prevent the  height of the case ,becouse ı wannt to make a flap cover from plexi.(If ı can do it…)


R6a


----------



## davidm71 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 1, 2015)

First a recess  for rads and  rad grils in to the  handles , from acrylic. Drawn at corel

R  7 








And laser cut from 5 mm acrylic

R  8 








To bend the acrylics, ı made a mold  from MDF.

R  9  








I can bend  acrylic using this mold

R 10








Acrylic plate on the mold

R 11








Acrylic plate  fixed  to the mold

R 12








Heating of acrylic with heat gun.

R 13









And bending  of softened acrylic

R 14








Bended  acrylics

R 15- 16














Bended acrylic mounted to the case  for trial purposes.

R 17-18-19




















And second  side panel bended  likewise.

R 20









Two side panels  are ready

R 21












Second side panel mounted too…  for trial purposes

R  22-23


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 12, 2015)

Four  Silverstone case feets mounted  to the  bottom  of the case
R25






Next stage is  front and back panel
Made from 3mm thick acrylic  a pattern for front and back panel. And mounted  to control.
Resim24







At front panel ı don t wannt to use  a lott of displays. I want to use  2x lcd temp. displays for  radiator entries and 2x lcd  temp. Display for rad  outputs.total 4 LCD displays for temp. And a fan controllerfor fans.

 And  some researches  for  their placement 

R26-27-28-29




















I have tried with different  reservoirs  EK X3, Bitspower. With 60 mm Radius.  
but I do not like any

the most appropriate was  EK Tube res X3  60 mm
R38





but want  to keep the cables of PSU.
Masking  could be  a solution to it..

R 39 40 41















I wanted a different solution
At last ı decided to use a wider resorvoir  150mm  Radius , to make reservoir as  essential element.

I must   make a Jumbo reservoir  from acrylic tube    like this
R30





And use reservoir  as  essential  element. of the buttom case like this 
R  31 32 33
Reservoir with extrem 150mm Radius. Was to big  for  this case.
















Therefore ı decided to make it with 120 mm Radius
R 34 35 36 37





















It is time to make a custom  Tube reservoir  with 120 mm Radius.


----------

